# Splitboards



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm really inexperienced in back country and I'm hoping to get into it soon. I'm not looking to buy a splitboard just yet, I'm just wondering why they're so popular in back country? I know people say you can do more with a splitboard, but how?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Have you ever tried snowshoeing in deep unconsolidated powder? That's why.


----------



## vrecksler (Apr 18, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Have you ever tried snowshoeing in deep unconsolidated powder? That's why.


+1.

This was my primary motivation; skinning up takes WAY less physical effort than shoes, so you can cover a lot more terrain in the same amount of time and be fresher when it's time for the descent.

The initial investment can be steep, but places like REI have end of season closeouts so you can usually pick up the previous year's Voile Mojo for under $600 in the summer.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Got it, thanks!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Have you ever tried snowshoeing in deep unconsolidated powder? That's why.


You have! :laugh:


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't understand the skins thing.. but I assume you have to carry ski and board bindings with you?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

The skins are so the board doesn't slide backward when you are climbing. You use the same binding for climbing and descending. That's one of the advantages, less equipment to carry. Snowshoes through trees with a board on your back is a serious pain in the ass. The bindings attach to the board with a metal plate that can be moved. The plate also serves to hold the board together.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> You have! :laugh:


I unfortunately don't own a split. I even prefer booting to snowshoes alot of the time. When the snow is soft you need really big snow shoes to make 'em worthwhile because if they sink (even a little) they will get snow on top of them and be worse than boot packing. so either buy the biggest shoes you can and prepare to boot around a bit or just save up for a split board but even if you can spring for a $600 split you'll need to buy alot of other equipment also.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> You have! :laugh:


Yeah, and it fucking sucked. Although, I must say, at least snowshoeing through deep pow didn't leave me with a partially torn MCL like my first skinning experience did! :laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I was coming down gliding out of some steep trees back out onto the well packed skin track and when I did, the tip of my left ski caught on the edge and pretty much turned my entire left leg outward almost 180 degrees. It hurt, but I didn't realize I was really injured until after I'd sat in the truck for over half an hour driving home. By the time I got home it was swollen up a good 50% larger than normal and was getting pretty darn stiff. I went and got it checked out and was relieved to find that it was a grade 2 MCL sprain, but no meniscus or other damage. I was back riding in two weeks and pretty much good as new after a month.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

yes.. but what does the skin do... like what the hell is it


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It attaches to the bottom of a ski to give you grip on the snow for going uphill. Imagine short coarse hair all pointing the same direction. That way you have grip for going uphill but can still glide on downhill sections.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

well, not to sketch you out - you're young and will heal fine - but my dad just recently tore his MCL tele skiing.... a week or two later he was in the ER with what he thought was appendicitis... turns out the injury created blood clots that traveled into his lungs. it could have killed him.

just kind of insane... he's a pretty active, healthy guy - no cholesterol problems as far as i know... 

tell your loved ones you love them... you never know when ya gotta go


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> yes.. but what does the skin do... like what the hell is it


they're called skins because historically they were made from seal skin. the closest thing i can think of that feels like climbing skins is pitbull fur. petting a pit against the grain is similar to running your hand against the grain of a skin. the hair on the skin is shorter and a little stiffer. 

they dont slide down hill that well.. its like tele skiing in mashed potatoes with the shittiest ski boots and bindings ever


----------

